# MP3 Player falsch formatiert!



## G_Sis (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe letztens mein System formatiert. Dabei habe ich den Mp3 Player drin gelassen und ausversehen auch formatiert. Und zwar mit NTFS. Wenn ich ihn nun einschalten will kommt die Fehlermeldung: Does not support NTFS. Dann beendet er sich wieder. Wenn ich ihn an den PC anschließe kann ich nicht auf ihn zugreifen. Das Firmware Update startet nicht. Im Gerätemanager wird er als mtp usb gerät erkannt aber mit dem Fehler das kein passender treiber gefunden wird. Wenn ich wieder die Windows CD einlege und dann das formatierungsmenü öffne wird er nicht mehr gefunden.

Was tun?
betriebssystem: Win 7 64bit Ultimate

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

Da musst Du mal beim Hersteller schauen, vlt. gibt es eine Art Reset-Tastenkombination, so dass der sich selber neu formatiert.

Ansonsten is der wohl hin - was für einer isses denn?


----------



## G_Sis (14. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da musst Du mal beim Hersteller schauen, vlt. gibt es eine Art Reset-Tastenkombination, so dass der sich selber neu formatiert.
> 
> Ansonsten is der wohl hin - was für einer isses denn?


 
Das wäre ja beschissen... treakstore ibeat nova


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

HIer haste ne FAQ-Datei: http://www.trekstor.de/de/service/FAQ_MP3_tabellen_web_071221.pdf  hier nen Servicelink: TrekStor [MP3-Player - USB-Sticks - Festplatten]

In den FAQ steht was von Reset, dass das in der Anleitung steht, wie das geht - such mal in der Anleitung.


Wieviele GB hat der denn? Nagelneue gute player mit 2-4GB kosten ja auch nicht mehr soooo viel, so 30-40€, d.h. wenn Deiner hin wäre, halt sich der Schaden in Grenzen.


----------



## Zoon (14. Juli 2010)

Schon probiert z.B: mit Knoppix das Ding wieder richtig zu formatieren (nehme mal an das ist FAT32)?


----------



## G_Sis (16. Juli 2010)

jap eben.
also ich hab knopix gestartet. wenn auch zum ersten mal Und habe sogar das programm gparted gefunden. allerdings wurde bei diesem programm als speichermedium nur meine festplatte gefunden und nicht mein mp3 player


----------



## Zoon (16. Juli 2010)

Naja möglicherweise musst du den Mp3 Player erst "mounten" sprich meistens erkennt das System den Player beim Hochfahren schon und legt auf dem Desktop ein Icon "externes Medium" an. Im Kontextmenü gabs glaube ich den Punkt "mit Lese und Schreibzugriff einbinden" sobald dies geschehen ist kannst du das Partitioniererprogramm öffnen und da müsste die HDD vom Player sichtbar sein.

Kann sein das neben der Datenpartition auch der normalerweise (unter Windows ) nicht sichtbare Bertriebssystembereich eingeblendet wird. Den solltest du natürlich nicht formatieren!

Wenn das knoppix System auch überhaupt nix erkennt dann ist wohl irgendwas von der Elektronik im Player im Eimer.


----------



## lazy (20. Juli 2010)

Du kannst unter Windows aber auch FAT formatieren, schau mal in den Formatierungsoptionen oder nach den Konsolenbefehlen, damit geht das auch


----------



## Zoon (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn Windows (siehe oben) den Player nicht erkennt nützt das herzlichst wenig


----------

